# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  How to play Overwatch offline?

## Miksu

Hey, do anyone know anything about this? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/fps/...ml#post3401404

He hasn't been online for some time so i don't think i can ask him.

I would like to launch Overwatch offline and just walk in a map.

----------


## Cgbuyer

this has been answered on blizzards forums

----------


## DvASystems

Maybe we need exploration section or megathread.
There's tons of cool clues to find in-game.

----------


## Miksu

> this has been answered on blizzards forums





> Maybe we need exploration section or megathread.
> There's tons of cool clues to find in-game.


This is kinda old thread you know, guys :gusta:

----------

